
BCache Gets New Maintainer, NVMe Improvements and More for Linux 4.15 - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MD-Block-Changes-Linux-4.15
======
DiThi
Would BtrFS mix well with BCache? Does anyone recommend it if I want zSTD
compression?

Otherwise, what compression options does BCacheFS offer? Is BCacheFS stable
enough?

~~~
ConfucianNardin
See under the status headline on [http://bcachefs.org/](http://bcachefs.org/)
and decide for yourself whether that's good enough for your use case.

~~~
rogerbinns
Wrong filesystem. bcache is the one that sits in front of another filesystem,
and improves its performance. bcachefs (your link) is from the same author,
but is a standalone filesystem.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bcache](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bcache)

~~~
DiThi
I've asked about both, but it's always good to clear things out.

------
wyldfire
Wow, is all this news from this week coming out because of SC17?

~~~
noahdesu
I'm skeptical that any kernel-related news was delayed for announcement during
SC. But a lot of the hardware related announcements (e.g. the RHEL on ARM
etc...) are probably timed since SC has a major industry expo.

